# Reefers' Roadtrip.....Saturday June 29th, 2013



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Because I'm a glutton for punishment - I've decided to take a Reefer's Road Trip out West. Nothing quite says "You're an Idiot." like deliberately choosing to contend with long weekend traffic towards the Niagara Peninsula, Hamilton Bound.

Tentative Itinerary:

BigShow's in Hamilton - I kind of invited myself.....
Big Al's Hamilton? - Maybe
Coral Reef Shop
Aquatic Kingdom, Big Al's Mississauga?
R2O
Reef Raft

Leaving Bayview and Steeles 8:30am/9am 

Pick/up and Drop Off Points: Finch Station, Yorkdale, Bayview Station. Estimated time of return = 3pmish.....depends on how horrible traffic is. Priority will be given to those that were not on the previous Road Trip to make opportunity for others. However; if there is not sufficient interest those interested parties are welcome to join.

$5-$10 for gas is not expected; but appreciated. Please be on time.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

I'd like to go


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'll keep you posted. Shouldn't be a problem. I'll wait and see if others show interest that haven't been on a roadtrip recently/before. I'll drop you a line by Friday morning. Cheers.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

I would like to come by u have to pick me up in Florida 
Good luck too bad I'm going to miss this one


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Next time....there's always next time  . Say "Hi" to Mickey for me lol.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

explor3r said:


> I would like to come by u have to pick me up in Florida
> Good luck too bad I'm going to miss this one


When do you get back? Have to drop by to see you then.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

you guys are amazing.. as i read more and more about new posts i am getting attached to it like a magnet...its great to see how you guys volunteer to carry reefers to various ends of the cities to meet and learn about them...on behalf of reefers please accept my appreciation for your efforts...


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

I'm bored and have no life  Cheers.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

i can see that lol...but its always fun to go reef shops isnt it...u know wht i worry abt when going there "MY WALLET"....


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Taipan said:


> I'm bored and have no life  Cheers.


Classic.


----------



## explor3r (Mar 14, 2010)

Gtaa is a great place with lots of nice people who live and love this hobby as an example is my friend Red,the crazy Russian Mr chicharron AKA alcharacter and so many others.....
Changing the topic and highjacking this tread I'm coming back on Monday night
I would like to say we are a family united by saltwater
Red get a life buddy and I will too


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

When you said west I thought you were Alberta bound. I'm glad you're not that crazy.

Red, you're a true ambassador to this hobby and you provide such a valuable service...ok enough sucking up. Can you to source out a DC pump 2600+gph for me?...new or used. Buy on the spot...retail price plus a few bucks for your trouble. thx

And from your earlier offer, I'm looking for a small red carpet (~7") or a medium Magnifica (7-10"). And yes, price is an object.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> When you said west I thought you were Alberta bound. I'm glad you're not that crazy.
> 
> Red, you're a true ambassador to this hobby and you provide such a valuable service...ok enough sucking up. Can you to source out a DC pump 2600+gph for me?...new or used. Buy on the spot...retail price plus a few bucks for your trouble. thx
> 
> And from your earlier offer, I'm looking for a small red carpet (~7") or a medium Magnifica (7-10"). And yes, price is an object.


Consider it done. I'll keep you posted. Cheers.

P.S. - I hope Ezra took care of you last weekend


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

Hey guys, 

We got an awesome fish shipment in just now. HUGE Blue Faced Angels, about 2.5" THICK! Also got Sohal tangs, Purple Tangs, huge Powder Blues and 2 massive Blonde Naso Tangs among a bunch of other really nice fish. 

I shall see you all Saturday. I will try and post pics, for prices you'll need to pm or call. 

Tristan


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Excellent.....


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Speedy Wave DC Pump 2640gph - NEW in Box*



rickcasa said:


> .....Can you to source out a DC pump 2600+gph for me?...new or used. Buy on the spot...retail price plus a few bucks for your trouble. thx......


Do you mean one of these?  Look what I found for you. New in box too  e-mail me to make arrangements for delivery/pickup/drop off.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Sold buddy!! I've ordered these on 3 online stores only to be informed everytime it's backordered..thx!

You have pm.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Also got Sohal tangs, Purple Tangs, huge Powder Blues and 2 massive Blonde Naso Tangs among a bunch of other really nice fish.


Any 3-4" sohals...price?


----------



## Tristan (Aug 15, 2011)

rickcasa said:


> Any 3-4" sohals...price?


Yeah we have two beauty Sohals more like 5-6" though, we don't post our prices but if you give me a call or send me a pm I can help you out


----------



## Bayinaung (Feb 24, 2012)

Good to run into you Taipan, and Robert at RR. I wanted to go... just had stuff this afternoon. Thanks for helping me at RR! nub's still learning. Share with us pics of your latest acquisition!


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

Nice putting a name to a face. Glad I could help out.  I hope Ryan looked after you as well. Cheers.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Had a very good time on the road trip. It was really nice to run into and chat with fellow GTA ers. I enjoyed that a lot.Thanks for the lift to the door Red, and getting the light together for me. among other things.


----------



## rickcasa (Dec 7, 2011)

Tristan said:


> Yeah we have two beauty Sohals more like 5-6" though, we don't post our prices but if you give me a call or send me a pm I can help you out


It's a dream fish and one day I'll own one but a great tip from roadmaster Taipan is to put him in last...which I'm far from. Maybe 4 more cool fish.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

rickcasa said:


> .....When you said west I thought you were Alberta bound. I'm glad you're not that crazy. And from your earlier offer, I'm looking for a small red carpet (~7") or a medium Magnifica (7-10"). And yes, price is an object.....


Actually....I AM that crazy. I try and set aside some time when I occasionally travel for work and visit LFS in the area I'm in. I've been to most (marine related LFS) in B.C. and Alberta as far as out West is concerned. Never mind the ones I've visited out East and out of country.  I'll keep my eyes open and keep you posted regarding the anemones.



explor3r said:


> .....Red get a life buddy and I will too .....


Let's discuss on your return while having a beer/cerveza.








Tristan said:


> .....I shall see you all Saturday......
> 
> Tristan


Thanks for your hospitality and livestock. 



rburns24 said:


> Had a very good time on the road trip. It was really nice to run into and chat with fellow GTA ers. I enjoyed that a lot.Thanks for the lift to the door Red, and getting the light together for me. among other things.


No probs.



rickcasa said:


> It's a dream fish and one day I'll own one but a great tip from roadmaster Taipan is to put him in last...which I'm far from. Maybe 4 more cool fish.


Sohal Tangs, Clown Tangs, and Purple Tangs tend to be fairly aggressive. Each fish has a unique characteristic so there are exceptions. Stocking your tank over time as it matures is part of the fun.  I just pretend to know what I'm talking about.


----------



## Taipan (Feb 12, 2012)

*Thanks for the Hospitality.....*

To summarize..... this road trip took us to:

Reef Raft - I enjoyed discussing and help others pick out and bag pieces lol . Jay was in exceptional form....a real "wheeling and dealing" mood. Thanks for the nice pieces Jay.

R2O - Thanks to Ryan for the very nice Ricordias and great conversation as always.

BigShow - Hospitable and great eye candy as always. Cheers Dave.

CRS - Thanks to Tristan for the healthy fish. Cheers.

NAFB - Great pricing on drygoods. Thanks to Ezra and family.


----------



## rburns24 (Jan 31, 2011)

Well, I picked up 2 sebae clownfish and 2 orange spot gobies from Tristan at CRS. The gobies are fine and one of the clowns is hosting my BTA. Both sebaes are very chummy with the 2 perculas I have, so it worked out quite well. Thanks very much for the adivce on the clowns. I'm very happy with them.

Was nice to finally visit Dave(BIGSHOW) in Hamilton, and pick up a couple of frags I ordered a while ago. Really enjoyed seeing his amazing system.

On a side note, I've had problems with my BTA wandering into the overflow(no teeth on overflow). It had happened twice, so I put a piece of egg crate with an acrylic box on top of it with two power heads inside to make sure the BTA wouldn't dislodge the egg crate and end up in the overflow again. Well, it somehow managed to get into the overflow without dislodging the egg crate, so I got it out once again last night.
Hopefully, now that it is hosting one of the clowns, it will stay put.


----------

